
Trader builds real $5B position on what he thought was a demo program - gscott
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/21/trader-builds-5-billion-position-after-realizing-it-wasnt-a-demo.html
======
hsienmaneja
Something was seriously wrong with the firm’s risk management mechanisms. He
shouldn’t have been able to open up billions in notional value especially once
the account was upside down.

------
bufferoverflow
Why couldn't he just keep his mouth shut? Just wire the money to your account.

